
Tell HN: The January Entrepreneur Challenge - JoeCortopassi
Build a business or product that is profitable by the end of January 2020<p>This is a sprint not a marathon. A fun challenge to do together, not something to take super seriously<p>Rules:<p><pre><code>    - has to be truly profitable, no matter how small of a profit. You can’t spend $100 on ads and call your $5 return a profit
    - No just convincing your friends and family to buy. Has to be strangers as customers
    - it can be something you’ve thought of before, but not something you’ve already started building
    - Don’t get upset if someone copies your idea. This is for fun, not to become the next Facebook&#x2F;Uber&#x2F;Netflix
    - At the end of January post what you worked on and how it turned out. Failure is always an option
</code></pre>
Motivation:<p>It can be super easy, when reading stories about big startups, to only try big ideas. The truth is that some of the most successful entrepreneurs in the world started small and worked there way up. As a community, let’s see what we could learn from trying a small challenge as a group
======
pettycashstash2
Interesting. Will try your challenge

------
tsiike
nice...

